# Which bucket truck?



## jmieras (Jan 4, 2008)

My company is considering buying a bucket truck, as we feel we are losing out business to lighting maintenace companies such as Amtech. Any advice for what type of bucket truck to look for? We're think mostly of parking lot lighting maintenance, etc. Thanks


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

If you install the lift on a box van you can securely stock a lot of parts and all the tools/ladders you might need.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

what's the height on those with the arm?

both when driving and what's the working height on them?


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

220/221 said:


> If you install the lift on a box van you can securely stock a lot of parts and all the tools/ladders you might need.



Won't this be too big for the drive-thru at Wendy's?

(and Dunkin' Donuts)

:laughing:


----------



## Tin Cup (Nov 22, 2007)

I had a 1 ton ford van with a 29' Versa Lift for a little over a year. Bought it directly from a local outfit that repairs them, got straight scoop about which lifts are better, etc. Bought it for $5000, put $1500 in repairs, cleaned it up, plain white, looked and ran great even with 140,000 miles. Used it to paint a 25,000 sf warehouse singlehandedly instead of renting a lift, worked great, light enough to not damage the grass, sometimes wished it was taller, but still had alot of fun working with it, sold it for $9000 very quickly and i can still rent it from them if i need it.

Even loaned it to the school to film football games so they didn't have to rent a siccor lift. Could have advertised from it if I wanted a bunch of people to call me for work.

you can get a quick education looking at them on Ebay.

Tin Cup


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Many of the lighting maintenance trucks are in the 28-30 foot range, which is both good and bad. Good, in that they mount on a 1-ton, but bad in that you've got to be darned near parked right under the taller fixtures to reach them. I find the 45-55 foot articulating booms to be more versatile, but have a higher operating cost. I guess if I were going to make a recommendation, I'd say to get a 28-30 footer first, then determine if you need to trade it in or get something different.


----------



## frenchelectrica (Sep 26, 2003)

As what MDshunk did point out few very good pointers with the bucket truck and let me add some more info on this matter as well.,,

I have 60 footer articulating bucket truck with me and there is one catch with this big is the weight of truck and you will end up need a *CDL*driver liscince for this. that truck i have it weight in over 38,000 lbs 

the 45-55 footer you may squeak by under the CDL depending on the set up on the boom itself.

but the 30-35 is most common one some lighter duty one can mount on 1 tonner and some on 1 1/4 tonner truck as well but most important part is make sure the hydrallic system is top notch and the boom is free of any defects like hairline crack and dings [ the dings can cause some isssue later on the time ] and with my boom truck i go thru very carefull to make sure all the related hardware like nut and bolts etc are good and tight.

and DO NOT overload the bucket itself that is the worst thing you want to happed there.

and take your time get famiur with the control system on the bucket truck and follow the manufacter instustion for using it including the outriggers [ make sure you dont run the outriggers on very soft ground unless you have a mushroom plate to support it ]

Merci, Marc


----------

